# Going on a Cruise.... Did my packing last night.



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

Thought I'd share with puff what i decided to bring on the cruise, it took a hell of a lot longer to decide which cigars to bring than it took for me to pack my clothes.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

You forgot the other half of the cigars :hat:

Those made my mouth water... Nice picks.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Great selection!

Must be a week-end cruise or,,, you are a newlywed. I can not think of anything else to do while at sea other than eat, drink and smoke.


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Very nice pic(k)s. drool.


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

Its just a 5 day cruise and Me and the wife are taking my 5 year old son this time so I know my, smoking time will be limited.


Fuzzy said:


> Great selection!
> 
> Must be a week-end cruise or,,, you are a newlywed. I can not think of anything else to do while at sea other than eat, drink and smoke.


----------



## cavscout98 (Apr 14, 2012)

Nice picks. Heading to Hawaii for leave when I get back home for 10 days in December. I'm sure it's going to be harder to pick the cigars over the clothes too


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

That looks like a great selection. Did you think to pack a couple of extras in case you want to share one?


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes Sir! I have another tubware with some of my Go to's in there (blackmarket, 5 vegas AAA, La Trivata, and some ACIDs for the wife).


DarrelMorris said:


> That looks like a great selection. Did you think to pack a couple of extras in case you want to share one?


----------



## jmj_203 (Mar 16, 2011)

Good looking selection, I love the LHC Cores. I scored a box of those for 80 shipped and was so pumped. Enjoy the cruise and enjoy the relaxing smoking.


----------



## TheTomcat (Mar 8, 2012)

Good selection. Many ships have a cigar lounge but the slection of smokes is pretty limited to non cuban Cohibas, Montes and Upmanns, unless you are going on an international cruise with a line not owned by a US company. Then you might get lucky. Check around, youll be surprised who you meet in the lounge. We love cruising. Have fun!

tip: you can usually get the excursions MUCH cheaper off the ship. They will tell you they are guaranteed and such, but we have NEVER had aproblem. Especially in Mexico and the Carribbean. Example: we rent scooters in Cozumel all the time for around $40 per person locally right off the ship for all day. The ship charges $75-$125 per person.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

That there is a damn fine selection. Great variety too! Where is the cruise going to?


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Have a wonderful cruise with your family, and enjoy the smokes!


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

We are leaving out of Galveston Saturday, 5 day Cruise with stops in progreso/cozumel. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Johnnie (Aug 28, 2011)

Bring the five year old doesn't always mean cutting into your smoking time. Last cruise I went on I brought my six year old at the time and her highlight of the day was ditching dad for her friends at the onboard kids club. Shoot they had such fun activities I wish I could have joined some of them.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

Have a great time. I just got back from a 6 day cruise today. Didn't get to smoke too much as the wife was dragging me around most of the time, but I did smoke some nice sticks from our rooms balcony. I was quite dissapointed by the fact that the cigar lounge on the ship was dead every second of the day. I went in several times hoping to find some BOTL to smoke with and the lounge was empty every time. I hope you have better luck. My stops were Key West, Grand Cayman and Ocho Rios Jamaica. Great trip. Here is a pic I took from the balcony leaving port in Key West. I was smoking a house roll maduro from the Southernmost Cigar Club that I picked up earlier in the day. It was fantastic. View wasn't half bad neither.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

That's a nice selection! But what are you gonna smoke on days 2, 3, 4, and 5? :ask:

:mrgreen:

Have fun, brother!


----------



## dayento2 (May 12, 2012)

make sure you stop by Casa Del Habano in Cozumel!


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

kdmckin said:


> Thought I'd share with puff what i decided to bring on the cruise, it took a hell of a lot longer to decide which cigars to bring than it took for me to pack my clothes.


Hehe, I'm heading to the cottage this upcoming weekend, and already on my mind is what I'll be packing in my travel humidor. I go to sleep thinking about it!


----------



## rocker06 (Jul 3, 2011)

Sounds like an awsome trip, thanks for sharing brother.


----------

